# Manchester Royal Eye Hospital



## mattlynch (May 23, 2011)

Hi All, This Will Actually Be My First Post But Have Been Looking On The Site Regularly Since March, Noticed The Beautiful Building That Is The Former Manchester Eye Hospital Has A New Purpose:



> the Freh Is A New 100,000 Sq Ft Biomedical Centre Of Excellence Located On Oxford Road At The Heart Of Europe’s Largest Clinical And Academic Campus



Finally They Are Finally Making Use Of The Site

Http://www.freh.co.uk/


----------

